
Jack Poulson Letter to Senate Commerce Committee - kerneis
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/4941446-Jack-Poulson-Letter-to-Senate-Commerce-Committee.html
======
kerneis
I missed a similar submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18076048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18076048)

